# Divorce, love and immigration



## Cw212010 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi all,

I’m terribly broken. My wife of four years has asked for a divorce. I blame no one other than myself for foolish actions through my own mental health problems.

We’ve just built a beautiful home together, I have a step son and we have several pets. I’ve also just lost my job.

I’m not from the US and as a permanent resident, very much at risk.

I love my wife dearly, and she says she still loves me but cannot suffer the turmoil. I don’t blame her in the slightest.

I feel my only choice is to move across the country to escape the pain. I have offered my assistance to help her keep our home so that she and my step son are safe.

She has a support network of family and friends. I have no one.

Does it ever get better?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

It will get better, yes. But you won't escape the pain by moving, unless you have some good reason to move. Employment, etc.

The pain lives in your own heart and mind. Wherever you go, it will still be there.

Work towards restoration of as much normalcy as possible in your life. Embrace the "new normal".... don't fight it.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Cw212010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m terribly broken. My wife of four years has asked for a divorce. I blame no one other than myself for foolish actions through my own mental health problems.
> 
> ...


Running to escape pain is rarely a good decision.


----------

